# Fluorescent flood lights for freshwater aquarium



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

I'm wanting to get a 65 gallon tank and was curious about lighting it. I was rather startled by the high prices of aquarium light hoods. Then, when looking at florescent lights on google products, I stumbled across these fluorescent flood lights. 

http://www.amazon.com/Lights-America-9265-Fluorescent-Flood/dp/B001BQ0D3G 

OK, i'd like to give my aquarium a little more than 2 wpg so lets say 150 watts. I've read that the average fluorescent light produces between 50 and 100 lumens per watt. So 150 watts would be up to 15,000 lumens. These flood lights apparently output 6,885 lumens or about 7,000. Another way of writing this is 
(65g*2w/g)*(100L/g)/6,885= about 2 Lights. My question is would having 2 of these flood lights about 2 ft above my 65 gallon freshwater planted aquarium be sufficient lighting or would it blind the fish. Thanks in advance. If this is OK it would make a much more affordable alternative to the standard florescent strips.


----------



## Fishy Freak (Jun 1, 2011)

I would think that would be ok.
Prehaps post in equipment and tech. for more opinions though.


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

I actually posted a copy on the the equipment and tech. Thanks for the feadbck.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Two of them, 2 ft above the tank?
Hmmm... yeah, I suppose that would work. It won't be as bright as you might expect, though, so your fish shouldn't be too badly bedazzled.


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks. This outta save a pretty penny. I hope it works.


----------



## Hansolo (Sep 10, 2010)

I light my 55 gallon tanks with simple 4' t-5 flourescent fixtures I bought at Lowes or Home depot for like 12$ and put decent bulbs in them that were about 20$ each. I use a 4' dual T-5 Ho centered in my 160. That was about 180$ after bulbs and it grew so much algae I only use the one bulb in it now.


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey guys, one more question. I'd like to put some floating plants in my aquarium. The only problem is that I don't want to block the light from the normal aquatic plants. So, I was thinking, What if I had the two flood lights shining in at a 45 degree angle, one on each side?






Sorry for the poor quality.  Thanks again for any help!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That configuration will light the tank less efficiently than having the two light directly overhead. At each change in material air-glass-water, some fraction of light will be reflected back at an angle equal to the angle of incidence. In a top-down configuration, there is a good chance the reflected light will bounce straight up, hit the reflector behind the light and come back to the tank. In the side configuration, only a little will hit the other light, most of the reflected light will be lost in a sort of halo around the sides and top of the tank. I do think that would be a neat effect. So if you are low in intensity, put them over the tank and close to it. If you have light to spare, make it look however you like.


----------



## MetalHead (Aug 18, 2010)

wouldnt that generate a lotta ambient heat?


----------



## Ryan V (Jun 12, 2011)

Oh, yeah emc7, i guess you're right. Thanks for the help. Is there any other way I can provide enough light for normal or high light plants wile still having floating plants?


----------

